# BIG ASS SHARK



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Shark catch in Yarmouth Nova Scotia
(The place where Dean Randazzo won the Red Bull Ice Break contest earlier this year)

Did you all see this? This Mako was hooked in the mouth, only fought slightly for 15 minutes, came up along side of the boat to have a look, long enough for one of the crew to put a rope around its tail !!!

That's when the s**t hit the fan!!

The Shark took off towing the 42 foot fishing boat backwards through the water at about 7 Knots. Just like in JAWS. The boat was taking on water, the Shark would jump completely out of the water at times.

This went on for an hour before the Shark actually drowned.
He weighed in at 1035 LBS


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

WOW !







im gona stop jetski'n


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

i love sharks.such a beautiful specimen.those bastids should pay for this


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I believe I would have shat myself if a big ass shark was towing and sinking my boat. Thanks god they caught the sucker instead.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

thats a killer!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

whoa...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

What an awesome specimen, why did they have to kill him?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, if that's a Mako, it's the largest one I've ever seen, by far!!!








Looks more like a Great White to me, though...

Too bad those fuckers had to kill such a magnificent creature though - whats the point...???


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

is that his whole body or just his head in the pic?


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

What a [email protected] waste of such a beautiful specimen....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that is insanely huge, i definately would have droped a steaming load if i saw that thing take off and start towing the boat backwards. i wish that picture was of the full shark from the side, it looks huge. quite a massive preditor..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> dude that is insanely huge, i definately would have droped a steaming load if i saw that thing take off and start towing the boat backwards. i wish that picture was of the full shark from the side, it looks huge. quite a massive preditor..
> [snapback]800602[/snapback]​












Heres a side view of it on a fork lift HUGE


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It's just a waste







A great shark like that shouldn't be killed for someones personal satisfaction.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, if that's a Mako, it's the largest one I've ever seen, by far!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

jan said:


> It's just a waste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And such is the fate of most wildlife.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that is a big mako shark the biggest i ever seen , maybe it,s a white shark


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

That is one huge mother of a Mako!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

F--k...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

I HATE pics like this.... why would u wanna KILL an animal if your not going to eat it?

whats the Point of it... this shark apparently lived a good 10+ years before this happend to him, I HATE anglers like that who go for BIG game only to Taxidermi the thing to the wall and let it collect dust.

Thats why i ONLY catch n RELEASE when i go fishing...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

That is EXACTLY why I will NEVER go in the ocean again. NEVER EVER NEVER EVER!! That is insane.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

im still pissed about this.i mean people complain i like wild animals but they scare me cause they may attack..do you phuckin blame them? look what those bastids did to that beautiful shark...if i was a animal i would attack too.god knows how old that shark was.just a sad day..


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

not a mako

definately a 3-4 year old great white

the build is incorrect to be a mako (i.e. tail fin and dorsal fin) look at the girth of this shark there is no way in hell this shark pulled a 42 foot boat for an hour let alone 10 mins

and if this someohow was a mako (maybe find out through genetic testing) theres no way that shark (length+girth= extrmely old age for a mako) could pull 200 pound test besides a boat.....

maybe if the boat was 3 feet wide......

not really a shame to see a shark liek this die only shame is the fish not being left in the ocean as other creatures could of ate the carcous and thrived

u have to realize 10x more sharks r killed daily in that same area its just none of it makes the knews

id bet over 1000 sharks r killed every day it doesnt destroy the populations it just keeps it in check


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

holy sh*t


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

if i was there in person i would hit the asshat who caught it.

i hate those f*cking jackasses.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

that aint a mako. The maco has big eyes and a longer face, i say great white. Yeah damn shame to do this sh*t.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i bvelieve that is 2 people who ahve caught/observed makos and agree this is not a mako...... i went fishing for these bad boys whent hey were cool in 89....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wtf they arnt gonna eat it? Then what do they do?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

they throw it in the dumpster till the tug boat comes and takes it to the dump...so they can go home to there ugly wives and snoty children and look in the mirror and think there MEN for doing what they did..pathetic losers..


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

why the f*ck did those red necks kill it i hope they get torn in half like that other kid


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> that aint a mako. The maco has big eyes and a longer face, i say great white. Yeah damn shame to do this sh*t.
> [snapback]800840[/snapback]​


yes it is.. Great white? dude.. if you think thats a great white then you need to not comment..


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

hey cockbass stfu :rasp:

a real mako



















notice the huge pectoral fins......


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> hey cockbass stfu :rasp:
> 
> a real mako
> 
> ...


yes. great pic.. the only problem is the shark above is 5 times the size as the shark in your picture.. therefore its proportions will be off.  its just like looking at a huge 3 foot cichla temensis and then looking at a 10 incher.. they look extremely different.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd say that's a great white...no doubt about it.

It's safe to say I would've soiled myself if I was on that boat.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pwned


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> yes. great pic.. the only problem is the shark above is 5 times the size as the shark in your picture.. therefore its proportions will be off. its just like looking at a huge 3 foot cichla temensis and then looking at a 10 incher.. they look extremely different.
> [snapback]800993[/snapback]​


No. that is NOT a great white shark. please.. go back to your little red bellies.. this is out of your league.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this is a C. Carcharias... now please, look at the dorsal fin.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

does anybody realize yet that if u mess with peacock he will prove you wrong everytime


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

This is why i have a huge fear of deep water, Imagine swimming along and a half ton monster swims right past your face... *shivers*, I think i have this fear because it happend to me once when a huge Carp swam right past me in the ocean i freaked out and ran as fast as i could outta the water, everyone thought it was a shark


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> This is why i have a huge fear of deep water, Imagine swimming along and a half ton monster swims right past your face... *shivers*, I think i have this fear because it happend to me once when a huge Carp swam right past me in the ocean i freaked out and ran as fast as i could outta the water, everyone thought it was a shark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm dude.. there are no species of carp that live in the ocean.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

f*cking bastards had no right to kill this beautiful fish i hope they all die a misrable death.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

makos only grow up to like 7 feet rite? and they can swim faster then ne other shark...that looks like a great white


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> makos only grow up to like 7 feet rite? and they can swim faster then ne other shark...that looks like a great white
> [snapback]801149[/snapback]​


*slap*

Dude. they are the second fastest fish. They are one of the only warmblooded fish in the world to.

This is not a great white shark you dumbass.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i just asked

whose been banned before?

stfu


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Look at the coloration.. the snout... the caudal fin.. the dorsal fin.. the pectorial fin... ect ect.. the eye... the jaw.. THIS IS NOT A CARCHARODON CARCHARIAS.. THE FISH PICTURED ABOVE IS ISURUS OXYRINCHUS......

if you cannot see this, then you have no knowledge of the subject and therefore should not post your opinion.

your making this harder then it is..


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

haha you guys...

either way that was an amzing shark, those bastards


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

killfishygo said:


> haha you guys...
> 
> either way that was an amzing shark, those bastards
> 
> ...


agreed.. its very disgusting. that shark was probably older then most of those people standing around it.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

holy sh*t that shark in the black and white pic is huge they shouldnt of killed it though but man thats amazing


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

looks like 17 footer in the black and white

the other looks like 10


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

thats not a great white...look at the teeth.....great whites have shorter almost equalateral triangular shaped teeth, meanwhile this fish has longer triangular shaped teeth.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

mako shark tooth...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

great white shark tooth


----------



## SeantheFish (Oct 21, 2003)

Theres the hard proof i needed withthe teeth, you can comment alol you like, but untill you show with photo's you cant say anything.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

lets just say its a great whako


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SO whats the final answer, for "WHO WANTS TO BE A MILLIONARE!!!"


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

personally i say "mako, thats my final answer"


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> yes it is.. Great white? dude.. if you think thats a great white then you need to not comment..
> [snapback]800969[/snapback]​


Peacock you have to admit that in the straight on pic it looks very much like a great white. From the side it does look like a mako shark. I am used to seeing smaller makos and they do tend to have abnormally large eyes and are much more slender than that beast. If that truly is a mako then it is one of legendary proportions.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SeantheFish said:


> Theres the hard proof i needed withthe teeth, you can comment alol you like, but untill you show with photo's you cant say anything.
> [snapback]801693[/snapback]​


oh? hard proof? HARD PROOF... you IDIOT.... you cannot possibly suggest you can see the teeth clear enough in the photo to make a educated decision... you cannot possibly be telling me this.. i was looking at the teeth extremely hard 2 hours ago with photoshop.. the photo is not good enough quality to zoom in and decipher.. therefore looking at the Teeth in this case is useless and far fetched..

look at the obvious differences.. quit trying to pull up every tinny detail in hope to TRY and prove me wrong.. it wont work.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> oh? hard proof? HARD PROOF... you IDIOT.... you cannot possibly suggest you can see the teeth clear enough in the photo to make a educated decision... you cannot possibly be telling me this.. i was looking at the teeth extremely hard 2 hours ago with photoshop.. the photo is not good enough quality to zoom in and decipher.. therefore looking at the Teeth in this case is useless and far fetched..
> look at the obvious differences.. quit trying to pull up every tinny detail in hope to TRY and prove me wrong.. it wont work.
> [snapback]801834[/snapback]​


some times i should read a little better befor posting..

god damn i have a big mouth.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> some times i should read a little better befor posting..
> 
> god damn i have a big mouth.
> [snapback]801840[/snapback]​










like we dident know that


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats why u were banned the first time


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> thats why u were banned the first time
> [snapback]801847[/snapback]​


first time? Wow your funny.. tobad this is comming from a Fly on my wall.

LOOOOOOL!! so pwned.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut did u say that owned me....are u azn god i hate when ppl say pwned...u sound like a 6 year old...only little computer geeks use it

ooo pwned how the f*ck u even pronounce that


----------



## Le Tautai (Nov 2, 2004)

That is a beautiful fish I hope they don't keep killing fish like this. that irresponsible. that's probabally the biggest mako I've seen since the gen 3 mako in deep blue sea.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wut did u say that owned me....are u azn god i hate when ppl say pwned...u sound like a 6 year old...only little computer geeks use it
> ooo pwned how the f*ck u even pronounce that
> [snapback]801852[/snapback]​


sit down boy... j00 are not 1337 enough to talk to me.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wuts 1337


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i think it stands for leet, which means elite? correct me if im wrong.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Ill settle this debate

Peacock is right its a Mako

They verified it.....Good job dood

Here......


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> i think it stands for leet, which means elite? correct me if im wrong.
> [snapback]801963[/snapback]​


you are correct my paddywagon.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Ill settle this debate
> 
> Peacock is right its a Mako
> 
> ...


great link Braveheart!!!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

peacock i dunno how old you are but you act like a kid and make yourself sound ingorant. imo. that is all


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

not trying to derail thread but this is the coolest picture Of a shark jumping I have ever seen


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

It is a mako. Look at the teeth


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> peacock i dunno how old you are but you act like a kid and make yourself sound ingorant. imo. that is all
> [snapback]802079[/snapback]​


i am a kid.. but im a well self-educated kid. and a self righteous kid....... the sad thing is even though im just a boy, i still rack 95% of the people who challange my opinion..

Could i be more mature? yes... do i want to? no.. i enjoy being immature at times.

damn im cocky... oh well.. life goes on..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What a shame, such a beautiful creature.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u were banned before u cant talk


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

fighting over if its a mako or great white doesnt matter..and turning on each other makes you no better then the phucks that killed that shark.all that matters is a crime took place and no justice will be served for this beautiful specimen that once was.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> u were banned before u cant talk
> [snapback]802189[/snapback]​


i have been banned many times my friend.. many times..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i have been banned many times my friend.. many times..
> [snapback]802262[/snapback]​










go for another one!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

damn i would ahve shat myself


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> i love sharks.such a beautiful specimen.those bastids should pay for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya,lets put a hook in their mouths and make them pull the 42 foot boat for and hour.

I didn't think sharks could drown?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

most species actually drownd while young from not swimming


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nova said:


> not trying to derail thread but this is the coolest picture Of a shark jumping I have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...










looks like a dolphin


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I eat sharks :laugh:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I like shark meat, it's good mmmmmm mmmmmm. I'd also keep the jaw.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

351winsor said:


> Ya,lets put a hook in their mouths and make them pull the 42 foot boat for and hour.
> 
> I didn't think sharks could drown?
> [snapback]802992[/snapback]​


sharks lack gill plates.. so they must keep moving to keep the flow of water/o2 through the gills.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Not all sharks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

one punch from me and that shark would've been dead. my fists contain a deadly chi energy that i release like a haduken.

anyway...being immature rocks. i'm a big kid...er...little kid? wait...iunno...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

am i mature...1-10 how mature am i


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i think you're all wrong...its clearly a catfish.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

seriously it looks like a peacock bass


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Not all sharks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, all sharks lack gill plates...

but not all can drown.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if i saw that thing comming at me. i would definatly toutch cloth.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What a shame!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Shame to see needless slaughter of any animal, much less such a magnificent shark as this one.


----------

